# Chihuahua found, bad shape.



## Sal (Oct 2, 2009)

We found this little guy crossing (or hobbling across) a street a few blocks away from our home. He was holding one leg up and looked malnourished from 30 feet away in the car, and after watching for a while and seeing that no one was with him, I decided to act.

I'll let the pictures speak for themselves regarding his condition: 

























There's a missing claw on the foot he won't walk on much, and his other claws are obviously out of control. His tail is bare and actually zig-zags near the middle but I couldn't get a picture because he obviously doesn't like it touched. His ears look like caterpillar-eaten leaves and he's bare of fur on all four legs. It's just skin over bones. I'm not sure if that's normal or not because I've never even met a Chihuahua before today.

It would be great if someone could tell me if this dog looks of any certain age. We live in the middle of no where and vets won't be open until Monday, so it's just us and this little scrap until then. We've given him some soft food and water, which he inhaled, and I'm going to give him a safe bath and a toenail clip.

He's extremely friendly. Loves being pet. What makes me sick is that he smells like a home... which can only mean that someone was consciously allowing him to get this way. I'm a little lost as to what to do about all of it.

Once again I'm unfamiliar with Chihuahuas, so I don't know bad his condition is by looking. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

poor little one he looks in a bad way, hes missing alot of fur


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!! How could someone let him get like that way?.
So good you are taking care of him right now.x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

omg what a poor wee soul he looks in a bad way are you gonna keep him ?looks like he needs someone to care for him and get him back to health


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhh im crying here looking at that poor we soul


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I know Mandy, i cant bare it!
Looks like he was found just in time.
There is no way he should ever go back to the folk that did this!!
Pure neglect!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very sad isnt it how someone could let him get like that


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

its breaking my heart


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

That just makes me want to sit here and cry. He is badly malnourished and obviousely hasnt been taken care of properly in a long time,if he ever was. Isnt it amazing that they can still be friendly even after being treated so poorly?
I would report this to a animal control center or police station or something. His ears look like hes been in fights with other dogs and his ears have been biten. 

I'm so glad you took him in and are taking care of him, just be careful when having him on a collar with a leash as you can hurt his trachea without meaning too. There needs to be more people in this world that would take a dog like that in, and not just turn the other way. 
Good Luck, and keep us updated !


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

he looks so sweet as well how sad


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh yes please do let us know what becomes of him.
x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

yes please keep us updated on how things go with him i cant seem to get him out my head poor soul


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I cant either.
Would love to get my hands on who let him get like this!!
Makes me sooo mad!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sal, where are you located??? What state???


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

welcome to the forum  what a sad story  im so glad you found him and are taking care of him, theres plenty of advice on the forum here but i think you are doing everything right, the "owners" dont deserve to have a beautiful chi like him. keep us posted after you have been to the vets xx


----------



## Sal (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you guys, he really is a sweetheart. 

I just really wish I had some way of telling how old he is. He won't let me get a look at his teeth or anything like that.

I live in southeast Michigan, by the way. South of Detroit. Also, the leash we've been using for him is our ferret leash, which is very elastic and helps to control that jerky leash whiplash. He doesn't pull or anything anyway, though.

I also can't tell if he should have longer fur. It's definitely not "short hair" by the feel of it. Perhaps he was shaved? It's very.. fuzzy.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sal said:


> He's extremely friendly. Loves being pet. What makes me sick is that he smells like a home... which can only mean that someone was consciously allowing him to get this way. I'm a little lost as to what to do about all of it.
> 
> Once again I'm unfamiliar with Chihuahuas, so I don't know bad his condition is by looking. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Ok first welcome to the forum. Second you are a wonderful person to 
rescue this poor lost chi. 

Now down to business: I would suggest water in small amounts
or some chips of ice incase the pup is dehydrated. You don't want to let the chi over drink and get sick. Next some small amounts of moist food>>>chicken, cold cuts, cheese, or puppy food >>>anything gentle on it's tummy in small amounts. In haling the food and water will lead to an upset stomach for sure. A warm blanket and box, basket or something similar for a bed in a quiet place>>>perhaps with a night light. As for a bath a mild baby shampoo or puppy shampoo for sensitive skin as it's skin is very dirty, and it looks like it might be very irritated. As for the nail clippings have someone help you. The chi is probably going to be nervous and scared while you do it seeing how it has been neglected for a while. BTW that fur condition is not normal so that along needs to be checked out. As for the pups ears I wouldn't try to clean them with q tips but maybe wipe them with a warm, damp cloth very gently. 

Please keep us updated ....and get him/her checked by a vet ASAP.

if you have any questions please don't hesitate to call me....
anytime>>>1-518-986-2830 my name is Laura
and I would be glad to help you any way possible.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Laura, you're such an angel. I was just going back to this thread and realized that I hadn't given any advice. Great suggestions. Would have totally given the same ideas. Hope this angel can start feeling better. Yea, he must have mange or something for all that lost fur. Good luck!!!


----------



## Sal (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't think my posts are going through because of the spam filter, but thank you for the advice, Laura. We gave him some easy-on-the-stomach wet food in tiny bits and let him have a few drinks of water every so often. I wasn't sure if that was what should be done, but it seemed right at the time so I'm glad I went with it!

I also did have some help with the nails. I can tell you right now he was NOT pleased with me for it, but he can now walk without them getting in his way. He doesn't seem to want to see me though, so I've left him in our heated bedroom with the cuddliest blanket we have. He seems content to nap in there with the Halloween lights glowing through the window.. and he already looks just a bit better, having eaten something.

I have puppy shampoo on hand, and I'll be giving him a warm bath after he's had some time to relax and get comfortable. I can't find any fleas and the spots in the pictures on his coat aren't missing fur but dirty spots and markings, from what I can see. The only place he's missing any is his bare legs and tail, poor thing. What fur he does have across his body actually feels surprisingly soft and pretty full. 

No one has any idea on how old he looks to be?


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

poor furbaby...keep us posted on progress..got any pedialyte? and definitely need to supplement with Nutrical...he needs some fattening up. I'd hate to think someone was cruel enough to keep him this way...if they ever showed up..they'd be charges filed pronto if I even claimed to have him!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you for saving that little one.

A couple things: 

1) Do not put up lost dog posters. Do not get him checked for a chip. Doing so will only let his legal guardians get him back, and I think he will die in their care very shortly.

2) As others have stated - small meals, small amounts of water. Too much can make him sick.

3) It's very hard to tell the age, but I would guess "senior" just by the state of things. 

I might even assume he was used as a bait dog (for dog fighting) looking at his ears, etc. BE CAREFUL with his nails!!! His quicks will probably be so long and clipping one will cause bleeding and in his state I do no thing it wise. I would wait for the vet and get them to sedate or at the very least they will be able to cauterize any bleeders much quicker than you will be able to stop bleeding.

PLEASE get this pup on a good canned, grain free dog food asap. His poor skin.. either mites (mange) or some kind of infection cause by allergies I bet.  I literally cried seeing his photo. I can't imagine leaving a dog to get to that point. Jesus.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great advice Muzby

Good point about the nails that 
I didn't think about.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

God bless you for taking this poor baby into your home and caring for him. I feel sick to my stomach after seeing the pictures. Please take Laura up on her offer to call with questions -- she is a wonderful lady. After what this poor little guy has been through, I'm sure with some food and TLC, he will be a very happy, loving companion for you or someone else


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to this site! Praise God that this little fellow has an angel like you. You can trust the advise you receive on this website. These folks really know their stuff. I agree about holding off on clipping his nails til you have help from the vet. Just baby him all weekend. If he survives this and you keep him you will have an abundance of love in return. Chihuahuas are such loyal and loving little babies. You will not regret it. I only wish I were right there to help you both through this. Keep us posted (((HUGS))) Evie


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

God Bless you for helping this poor baby.Please keep us posted.My mom said you should name him scrap.He looks so sweet.Let us know if you are going to keep him or what.Let us know how he checks out and all.Give him a bath with baby shampoo and dry him really good and give him a good clean blanket and pillow or something to lay on and snuggle in.If you have the money you might want to go buy him a shirt and sweater.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i can't even bear to look at the pictures, i'm so glad you found this little guy! please follow all advice posted here, they know what they're talking about!! i have to stress muzby's great point, i really would not take any measures that would lead to this poor baby being returned to his previous owners that led to him getting to this awful condition. please please pleae keep us posted, i'm happy that he's found you, things can only look up from here for him!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Since you can not see a vet till Monday here are a few things
to try when you give the dog a bath that might help
the infected skin areas and provide some much needed
relief for the dog>>>non of these things are harmful to the dog
and if anything they will help the skin rather it has 
mites or any type of mange:

Home Remedies for Mange in Dogs:

Mange is a severe skin problem that needs to be addressed immediately. However, in case you can't visit a veterinarian right away, these home remedies might help. Keep in mind that home remedies only provide temporary relief for your pet. Thorough diagnosis and several visits to the veterinarian are still the best solutions for this problem.


Here are some effective home remedies for dog mange:

* Cooking oil: To provide soothing relief from mites, all you need is a few drops of cooking oil directly applied on the affected areas. Cooking oil helps soften the waxy deposits that mites create on the surface of the dog's skin. It can also kill a good number of mites in the process.
* Lukewarm soapy water: If there's no cooking oil around, lukewarm soapy water is a good alternative. Like cooking oil, a few drops of warm water with soap can clean off the mites present in the dog's skin. It will also disinfect the affected areas so that the problem will not spread on the other parts of the body.
* Green leafy vegetables and herbs: A good diet is always conducive to good health. If your dog is suffering from mange, it is best that you give them a nutritional, raw food diet as advised by the veterinarian. Your dog's diet should consist of finely chopped green vegetables along with herbs such as olive leaf extract or astragulus
* Maximum hygiene: Dogs with mange should bathe as often as necessary. Clean the dog's kennel and living area regularly. Doing this may not directly treat the disease, but it will definitely prevent the parasites from proliferating. Make sure that your dog's bedding is washed very often. Keep in mind that mites can transfer to humans, so you have to be extra careful with your dog's belongings, especially if it lives inside the house with you.
* Lavander oil, almond oil, and neem oil: The combination of these oils is a good topical treatment for mange. Apply it after your dog has taken a bath. For maximum results, apply it on the affected areas twice daily. Use one part lavender oil, nine parts almond oil, and one part neem oil for best results.
* Yellow dock extract and Echinacea extract: If you happen to have easy access to these herbal extracts, mix ten drops of each in 4 ounces of distilled water. Apply the resulting solution on the affected parts, and the skin disease should heal in time.


----------



## Riley's_Mom (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh My heavens, what a sadly state that poor lil fella is in. You are wonderful for taking him in and caring for him. Its probably the most love and attention that poor fella has ever received!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to Chi PPL. Thank you for taking care of that poor little sweet thing. Please don't let him be returned to where he came from. He looks like such a seet little loveable lap dog. He just needs someone to love him. He is indeed a diamond in the rough. I think you will see how sweet the chihuahua breed is and hopefully give him a foreever home. Bless you, Kay & Zoey


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok everyone I pmed Sal about the chi so here are the pm's
between us tonight so you can see how the pup is doing:



Sal said:


> lynx8456 said:
> 
> 
> > Sal said:
> ...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you Laura for posting the update. And Sal, I think he will be a beautiful dog. You are doing a wonderful thing for him. Thanks again. Kay


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

1 more update for all of you:



Sal said:


> lynx8456 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you ...I posted the pm's for everyone.
> ...


Thank you to Sal for keeping in touch tonight. 
Get some sleep and good luck with the pup. 
I agree that dog should not go back to where
it came from. I think you were meant to find
it, keep it and give it all the love and care 
it deserves.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I just want to throw in, that I second the use of Neem Oil!! It's all-around great to have on hand, it's a natural flea repellent as well as treatment for skin problems.
Good luck with the little guy- sounds like he's very lucky to have found you.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sal, you are a gem. I'm so glad this little angel found you. He was probably getting close to death at this point. Thanks for keeping us updated. I'm in Ohio and just wondered if you were anywhere close to me so I could help you if you needed it. I have plenty of clothes, small beds, blankets, etc. Please pm me if there's anything you need at all. God bless you.

Laura, you're just a sweetheart. We've all been so concerned and thanks so much for keeping us updated on this sweet little fella. You're such a good person and your advice is wonderful. They really are so different than any other breed, aren't they???


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

Poor little guy. I hope whoever let him get this way suffers as much as he has. 

I would like to mention that his skin condition probably isn't contagious but is more likely demodex mange from stress and/or allergies which can be treated so his hair will grow back. With his nails clipped and good feeding his ears may heal up and the edges grow back...normally when I have seen similar cases of ear damage it is related to either frost bite or excessive scratching and the ears heal up pretty well once the cause is sorted out. Until you see the vet to get him checked out and medicine for his various problems all you can really do is keep him clean, warm, fed and out of sight. I doubt anyone will make a concerted effort to get him back but I wouldn't want them to have the opportunity either.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good on you,i'm sure he will look a different dog when you've finished with him,and all the good advice from people on here.He doesn't look as if he's ever been out for a walk with those nails.It is so sad,little chis suffer like this,breaks your heart. XX


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Poor little thing, but we think hes beautiful!


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

This is so sad, but I'm so glad you have found the little guy. Have you given him a name yet? Hope you can keep him and please please please do not try and find his previous owners they do not deserve such a beautiful loving little dog x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg poor little thing. he looks awful - I'm so glad you came along for him Sal.
Hows he doing? x


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Poor little thing, he's so lucky to have found you <3


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!! That poor poor baby. To me he looks older but then he's in bad shape so it's hard to tell. He looks like he needs a good medicated bath. Flea and worming probably need doing, nails trimmed, he may have ear mites by the look of him, he needs to be fed a decent diet to get him back in shape.

I'd get him to a vet or a rescue center asap. Are you keeping him? Don't let him go back to that life, those ******** don't deserve to ever own a pet. Thank god you found him. The poor thing.

I just can't bear this, please let us know what happens.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Sal said:


> Thank you guys, he really is a sweetheart.
> 
> I just really wish I had some way of telling how old he is. He won't let me get a look at his teeth or anything like that.
> 
> ...


I would say he's an older Chi.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

I cant believe someone would ever let any animal get into such a state


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor baby! At least he found a caring soul on his travels!!
You know his hair loss could even be as simple as poor nutrition, its obvious he is malnourished. He also looks like he has abit of a 'squishy' jawline so could have some dental issues.
Definately looks a little older though a vet should be able to tell you. Also a vet will be able to keep a record of his state of health when you found him, helpful is his original owners surface.
I do hope he wasnt a much loved pet who has been lost and mistreated, that would be awful!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, poor poor thing. You have gotten great advice here. Please keep us updated!! He looks like a doll once he gets a little care. I am shocked that someone let him get in that condition! Definitely should NOT go back to whoever had him before. What a terrible case of neglect and possible cruelty. So glad you have him safe and sound. 

Brodysmom


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

That is just soooo sad!!! People suck sometimes!! How could anyone do this to an animal!!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

> * Green leafy vegetables and herbs: A good diet is always conducive to good health. If your dog is suffering from mange, it is best that you give them a nutritional, raw food diet as advised by the veterinarian. Your dog's diet should consist of finely chopped green vegetables along with herbs such as olive leaf extract or astragulus


Okay, this advice is dangerous - please do NOT just start giving the dog mass amounts of green veg, etc. Dogs are carnivores - not omnivores or as this suggests - herbivores. 

This dog would benefit from grain free canned food and raw meat, but not veg. If you want (and really, this is great for all dogs) some veg matter in his diet get him canned green tripe. That's the most natural way to get him the stuff he needs.. and it's stinky enough that he'll likely really enjoy it! 

Thank god you are GOOD PEOPLE! I can't imagine what would have happened had someone else found him. *sigh*

Add me to the list of people willing to take him in if you can not keep him, we're in Ontario Canada but have experience dealing with rehabbing dogs (fat ones, thins ones, abused ones, neglected ones) and are definately willing to see that this guys senior years are the way his whole life should have been (and no small kids here! YAY!).


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

:nshocked2: I am in complete shock at the look of that poor lil baby!! omg!! Thank God you found the lil critter! :cheers: I have seen awesome advice given. This place is just awesome beyond words. Everyone is very helpful and supportive. You will love it here. I will be keeping an eye on the board for updates on this critter. You are doing a wonderful thing for helping. I hope you are able to keep him/her. My heart is broken for that poor little thing. Keep us posted and let us know what happens with the vet visit :dog:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I wonder how he is doing today??? Any news??


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Poor little lad 

The way some people treat dogs never ceases to surprise me even after all these years...

x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wondering how he is doing today.
You know he could have been a much loved pet that escaped and has been fending for himself, so hard to tell.
Does look like neglect though, poor wee soul.
So glad he is in good hands now anyway. x


----------



## Sal (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you all so much for all the concern and advice! Everyone's suggestions have been taken into consideration, and he's being quite pampered if its any consolation. 

Update! He's house trained! He whines very audibly when he wants out, and goes like a champ when we take him to the yard. He woke me up with some sad little whimpers at about the same time as my pit did to go out.

The growling we get when we pet him goes away if we pick him up first. I was wary to at first because he seems so frail, but he seems to really, REALLY love being held and cuddled. On that note, he took turns sleeping beside me and my roommate last night. He definitely likes to stay close by.

This morning he's still holding one leg up, but he's looking a bit more full of life than yesterday. He's currently curled up beside my roommate in her big fluffy chair, looking happy as he's ever been. Lots more perked ears today!

Trying to decide on a name for now, and we're very much open to suggestions! 

Thank you all again for the support, especially by Laura and all that are close by and have offered to help or take him. I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

omg that is just awful  so sad 
really upsetting how people can treat the lil babies like this


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

This thread has gone from making me very sad to very happy! You (and your roommate) are angels! The loving to be held and cuddled and staying close by is a chihuahua thing  He sounds like he is really thriving in your care. I think his name should be Lucky, because he certainly is one lucky dog to have been taken in when he was in such bad shape.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

You are very welcome Sal. I am so glad to hear 
the dog is doing well today.







for taking such good care of him and making
him comfortable on is 1st night with you. As for a name I'm not so sure.
That will take some thought. Keep us update and once again







to chi people.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

You are an angel for looking after and caring for this little bundle of joy 
thank you for caring for him sal xxx


----------



## Sal (Oct 2, 2009)

We're gonna go get him some more food and other supplies. Will be back later with more pictures!

Thanks again, everyone.  Let's hope things stay this good.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Critter. Lucky. Scrapy. Claws. Just a few off the top of my head lol


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Greebo! (anyone get that? or am i the only book nerd! )

Greebo totally fits him.. Gree-bow is how you pronounce it.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Am so happy to hear he is doing better and by the sounds of it is a little sweetheart too.
I think Lucky or Chance would be cool names for him.
You have done a great thing taking him in and looking after him like that.
You are good people. 
Keep us updated when you can too please. x


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Sal...First of all I want to commend you for rescuing this little angel and for taking such good care of him. Bless his little heart and I know he is in good, caring and loving hands.
I wanted to tell you about his ears....The ears will look like that when they have been bitten by flies which is probably what has happened. It is a terrible sight and very damaging to the ears. This poor little guy has been left outside obviously for a long time and been very neglected. 
He probably has mites which are causing the bald areas and possibly parasites which as you probably know already causes tapeworms, heartworms, etc...
Let us know when you have him checked out by the vet. I pray that he will be ok and again thankyou for being there, caring enough to help and giving him comfort.
And by the way Welcome to the site...
Hugs to you both...Darlene
Some names.... "Lucky" (because you found him) "Miles" (because I'm sure he had been walking a long ways) and "Trooper" (because he survived through all of this)


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

I just another one of your fans for having found and cared for such a little angel...PLEASE keep us up to date...I wish you the very best!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

This poor little pup escaped from his abuser!!
These photos are heartbreaking!!
Even my hubby got teary eyed.
Is she keeping him??


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

So glad he's found you. Maybe "Chance" cuz you guys really were his last chance... Just a thought!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> So glad he's found you. Maybe "Chance" cuz you guys really were his last chance... Just a thought!!!


Chance was picked by Terri to...I like it too.
Life is all about second chances and that
little guy was blessed with one.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Sal said:


> We're gonna go get him some more food and other supplies. Will be back later with more pictures!
> 
> Thanks again, everyone.  Let's hope things stay this good.


Yes would love to see more of this little guy. I am so glad he has found you. Thank you for the update and please keep us posted. Thank you again for taking such good care of this little guy. Kay


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I am so glad you found him. we got sasha from the shelter and she was in almost as bad as shape as this little one. she has just become a wonderful dog. I hope you can keep him. God bless you for helping this poor little fellow. I just can't imagine anyone letting a dog get this way. chihuahua are such a great breed. I think they have the biggest personalities ever. I think it will be impossible to give him up once he grabs your heart, that happens pretty quick! keep us posted and again bravo for helping him.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

More pictures please!


----------



## Sal (Oct 2, 2009)

Update!

Got some pictures for you guys. I apologize for the low quality and blur on most of the images.. he's wiggly and never holds still for the camera! A couple are even just screen shots from videos I took.










































He's lookin' kind of scary in the last one, but it made me giggle. Looks like he's smiling.

While most of these pictures that include some tongue just happen to be taken while he was licking his nose, I should point out that 50% of the time, it *is* poking out of his mouth.

He's spend most of the day showing Archie (our pit http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f312/Adelayde/ArchieLazy.jpg) who's boss. 

He doesn't look much better in the pictures, but his attitude has improved and his belly has certainly grown a bit... he's just not very photogenic with all the wear and tear on him is all.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh wow. What a sorry looking fellow. But I'm so glad he's found you and that you are nursing him back to health!! He looks like an older guy to me. Can you look in his mouth at his teeth at all? Sometimes their tongues poke out if they are missing teeth or have a non-level bite.

Poor little guy. But I'm so happy you have him safe and sound.

Brodysmom


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww poor wee guy let us know how you get on at the vets


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

for posting the pictures. 
He may be in rough shape but with you and your 
room mate on his side I am sure he will be just fine now. 
I can't tell you how much it warmed my heart knowing 
that little man found a home with you. You're the best!
Let us know how things progress with him and what name
you pick.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww bless him. He has a beautiful heart. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I've quietly been following this post as everyone has said everything I've been thinking. I just have to add that I think him to be the most beautiful little man with that little tongue sticking out. Once he's recovered from all his wounds, inside and out, he'll be the most amazing friend to you both. I do hope you keep him. He sounds very happy where he is. Give him a huge hug, and a huge hug to the both of you for taking him in when he needed you most. Please keep up with his progress for us when you have time. xoxo


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> I've quietly been following this post as everyone has said everything I've been thinking. I just have to add that I think him to be the most beautiful little man with that little tongue sticking out. Once he's recovered from all his wounds, inside and out, he'll be the most amazing friend to you both. I do hope you keep him. He sounds very happy where he is. Give him a huge hug, and a huge hug to the both of you for taking him in when he needed you most. Please keep up with his progress for us when you have time. xoxo


Very nicely said Rochelle...that was very sweet...


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I would like to give you a hug personally. The world sure could use a lot more caring people like you. I am sure you will fall in love with this special little guy. It makes me smile to know that you found him. Animals love us unconditionally. You have changed his life and I am so happy for both of you.


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh I so agree that this story that initially had me in tears has me smiling and eagerly looking forward to hearing more! You and your roomie are wonderful!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures. You are in our prayers! Give your new little fur baby an extra hug and especially your Pit. I'm sure he's wondering what in the world was mom thinking??? May God bless you new friends! Evie


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww he is so sweet.I think you should name him Scrappy he is so cute with his little tongue. Please keep us updated.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Muzby said:


> Greebo! (anyone get that? or am i the only book nerd! )
> 
> Greebo totally fits him.. Gree-bow is how you pronounce it.


This. It totally fits! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greebo

Small, scarred but full of pep and attitude.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

first of all, THANK YOU for taking in this poor little creature. 
i cried when i saw the first photos. 
i just don't understand how anyone could treat him so badly. 
i hope you get to keep him. 
he's already starting to look better with the care you're giving him!
second, how about calling him Lacey after those poor ragged ears? 
Emma and Diefie. xxx


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

poor little mite! he looks in a bad way you are doing the right thing by feeding him and cleaning him up. those nails mean hes never been outside 
must be between one and two I would say.
god some ppl shouldnt have dogs,thats just abuse isnt it!
hope you and the lil guy are doing well xx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Poor wee guy, what bad shape he is in.
Well done you for keepig him and giving him the home he so needs and deserves.
You are taking him to vet tomorrow, right? Let us know how he gets on.


----------



## pinkangel2527 (Oct 3, 2009)

what a horrible world we live in sometimes! i agree that he should stay with you if its possible, and i like the idea from darlene of the name trooper x thankgod there are people like you in the world who dont just pass on by x i think he is absolutely adorable!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

you've been doing great! i can't wait to see how he'll improve under your care. he looks like hes in a sad state, but i think he is still just adorable. i would have scooped him up in a second too! you're so amazing for taking care of this little guy, i wish there were more people like you and less people like his previous owners. thanks for keeping us updated and keep the pictures coming, i can't wait to see how much he will improve under your care!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awww he's just the cutest, he's in bad shape at the mo but you can see that with a bit of love and care from you he'll be looking a lot better in no time.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Sal said:


> Thank you all so much for all the concern and advice! Everyone's suggestions have been taken into consideration, and he's being quite pampered if its any consolation.
> 
> Update! He's house trained! He whines very audibly when he wants out, and goes like a champ when we take him to the yard. He woke me up with some sad little whimpers at about the same time as my pit did to go out.
> 
> ...



Don't be put off by the growling. he looks senior to me and my Chi Cookie who is 13 is the same. He can be a bit snappy at times but also very loving. For tasks like clipping Cookie's nails and stuff where he gets snappy I have a thick pair of gardening gloves. I just pop them on to protect my hands.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

MarieUkxx said:


> Don't be put off by the growling. he looks senior to me and my Chi Cookie who is 13 is the same. He can be a bit snappy at times but also very loving. For tasks like clipping Cookie's nails and stuff where he gets snappy I have a thick pair of gardening gloves. I just pop them on to protect my hands.


He does look like he is a little senior citizen He has the same little scrunched up face like my "Stinky" had. So darn sweet..bless his heart. He has been thru so much and he was so lucky when you found him.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I have just read this thread, as I haven't been on since your first post.

The poor little lad has obviously had a really rough life - this is a new beginning for him - he was so lucky you found him.

I am thrilled too that you are enjoying him! When he has had a little TLC and vet care I am sure he will reward you fully - he must think he is in heaven!!


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I am shaking ! God Bless you.Chi"s are people dogs. He looks around 2. I hope that you keep him. How did the bath and toenal clip go?


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh Sal I've just seen the new pics of him - hes lovely and has such a sweet little face :]
how is he getting on? cant believe how much better his little toes look

have you been to the vets yet?
please let us know :] x x


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

well done you! your doing great! any name for him yet! maybe hero would suit him x


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That is just awful. I just...I have no words. Thank you so much for picking up this poor little baby.

I just scanned through the whole thread and you have been given some amazing advice (you def. stumbled upon the right forum  ). 

He is absolutely ADORABLE with that little tongue sticking out lol.

I just wanted to add that Boss and Lina have BOTH suffered from hair loss and that gross stuff on their ears (it's like the skin is just clumping off taking hair with it). Way (BellaLina's Mom) gave Lina fishoil tablets (right?) when she had her, the problem cleared up COMPLETELY. So I gave it to Boss. They were also both switched to Wellness (a great food) and that helped quite a bit. Their fur is so much softer now . Plenty of good quality pet foods have canned food so that your little guy eat them .

I also don't use puppy shampoo on my 2. It seems to irritate their skin (weird I know since it's made for dogs), I use baby shampoo .

I can't wait to see this little guy change over the coming weeks. And I certainly can't wait to see what the vet says.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow I can't believe someone would let him get like that. I am very happy you found him and are giving him a wonderful home. He looks like he is very happy with you. 

Sal Welcome to the Forum you are truly amazing 



Its too bad you didn't know where he came from because if he looks like that and it treated like that What if they have other dogs???:foxes15:


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Dazy Mae said:


> He does look like he is a little senior citizen He has the same little scrunched up face like my "Stinky" had. So darn sweet..bless his heart. He has been thru so much and he was so lucky when you found him.


Yeah the look of his face remindes me of Cookie so much that's why i think he's a senior Chi.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Has anyone heard any news yet about the little guy???? I'm so worried about him...He's been on my mind all day.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm wondering about him too! In fact, my hubby (who takes very little interest in what goes on here lol) just asked at dinner tonight if there was update on this little guy. I think he's captured all of our hearts!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow he looks bad! has any one been looking for hiim? glad you guys have him


----------



## Sal (Oct 2, 2009)

Update time!

A visit to the vet determined that, despite his appearance, he's actually in very good shape! He is in fact a senior, and he has a partially healed over tail break, but the missing claw was taken care of and he was given something for his cough. 

When we got home, I had an inclination to call the pound and anonymously ask if there had been any missing chihuahua reports. When I asked this, I was met with an urgent sounding "Is it an old white one?"

Reluctant to surrender him to, what I believed must be, a neglectful and terrible owner, I explained to the woman the condition I had found him in. I've been to this pound many times to adopt, so I know the people there to be very strict on who they give dogs to regarding abuse or mistreatment in general. She understood and thanked me for my concern, and told me that the owner had been calling just about every day for over THREE WEEKS... which can only mean this little guy has been on the street for that long! 

Partially convinced just by the persistence alone, I agreed to bring him in on the condition that my friend there look him over and tell me what she thought first. I explained that I didn't want him to return to a neglectful environment, and she agreed.

When I got there, we talked for a bit and then met the owner... who burst into tears when she saw the condition of the dog. I had some time to talk to her before I/she left, and she thanked me for about 10 minutes straight for taking care of him, assuring me up and down that he would never have been allowed to get that way in her care.. apologizing again and again for what he had to go through. She's apparently had him since she was a teenager, and she has no idea how he even escaped. She told me he's 14, and his name is Churchill (Churchy!)

It took a lot to convince me, but I feel as though this was the right way for things to go. He seemed VERY happy to see her... as if he just sprouted the energy and excitement out of no where, and she was certainly glad to see him. I was admittedly sad to see him go, but I'm glad to have reunited him with his owner.

Happy endings! Yay!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am glad Churchy was reunited with his owner. I am concerned because It would take longer then 3 weeks for the nails to get that long. And his poor ears. I will continue to pray for this little guy. Thank you again for taking such good care of this little guy. 
Kay & Zoey


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Aww hes soo adoreably cute and nhow someone negleted him is beyond anything I can think of!!! just terrible im so glad you found him xxx


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Omg what a sad tale i ts heartbreaking are you going to keep an eye on him? I would if its posible but he sounds like he loved even if he wasent loved in return


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

A month on the streets for a 14 year old Chi! He must have been through horrible things... Did it get really cold in Detroit over the past month? Poor old man, Churchy.

Since his owner has been calling and calling for over three weeks to find him, I would say he is a valued family member. They may just need some prompting about getting his nails done and such. I hope you/Humane Soc will follow up. 

Thank you for caring for him and helping Churchy find his way home.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sal, you are a real saviour!!! What a wonderful ending. Thanks so much for letting us be part of this happy reunion.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

what a poor little guy..how can anyone let a dog get liek that 
im glad you decided to act...


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> A month on the streets for a 14 year old Chi! He must have been through horrible things... Did it get really cold in Detroit over the past month? Poor old man, Churchy.
> 
> Since his owner has been calling and calling for over three weeks to find him, I would say he is a valued family member. They may just need some prompting about getting his nails done and such. I hope you/Humane Soc will follow up.
> 
> Thank you for caring for him and helping Churchy find his way home.


I agree, I'm so glad for Churchy. It's a shame we won't see anymore pics of him though. I would have loved for his onwer to show us some Churchy pics from before he was lost.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, happy endings!!
That was my first thought, that someone had been missing him and he was lost for a while. At least he is now home with his 'mummy', having to go through a change of home would of been very stressful at his age..


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

I cant believe some people, who in their right mind would let him get like that, he looks such a sweety and i bet he will be lovely with the right owner, georgeous colour of him. If you do find the owners do not give him back and report them, bet they are not under fed and the only sick thing about them is in their heads.


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

I should read all the messages before i write again but it just got me angry, lol . Im glad he has found the owners and that they were desperate to get him back, poor guy, 3 weeks, id be imagining the worst x


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I just pray that this little fella is in good hands with his owner. I don't mean to sound harsh, but the nails and those ears did not get that way in just a few weeks. I hope that the humane society would care enough to keep a check on his welfare. 
Sal you did a great job rescuing and caring for this little old man. That was a very kind thing that you did. Hopefully all will work out and maybe his owner will pay more attention to his needs and whereabouts. Bless his little heart...he sure was cute...crooked tail and all!
And bless you too Sal for caring enough to get involved for that little old man!:hello1:
Hugs..Darlene


----------



## Jasper's Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

He was only lost a month his nails looked like there weren't cut in over a year. Me personaly would of told the spca and let them decide if the dog should go back to the owner. Or you as they seen fit.

And Sal you deserve a lot for taking him in and caring for him.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

One part of me is glad the dog is reunited with his owner,
but part of me is a bit shocked at the condition of his nails, ears
and coat after only 3 weeks....maybe I'm a bit paranoid but 
I would have kept the dog a while longer until he as 100%
perfect in every way and then requested a few follow 
up visits with the owner just to see how Churchy was doing.

Sal, I still think what you did was wonderful...
saving any animal is one of the best things
a person can do in my book.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

What a heart grabbing story! So glad to be able to have read this thread!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Mmm i Was thinking that 3 weeks is a bit short for the dog to look in that state he looks half starved as well. You are stil a heroine for saving him, I wonder if its not too late to follow ups or whatever to see how he is doing?


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm glad Churchy found his owner but he looks in such a state for being on the streets for 3 weeks.
hopefully having lost and missed him for a while will make them take better care of his toes!
Well done for taking him in Sal x x x


----------



## otterbaby123 (Jul 22, 2009)

its so good hes back with his owner, lets hope she looks afer him and makes sure he doesnt get lose again.

Sal your such a great person for caring for him


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i'm so torn over this - on one hand im happy that churchy is back with his owner, i can't imagine the devastation she felt over having had lost her pet that seh's had for so long - i would go absolutely insane! but on the other hand, i agree with everyone, those nails have not been cut in quite some time. i cut bam's nails every 3 weeks and they are NOWHERE near that state, sometimes i can even let it go 4-5 weeks between cuts. 

you're such a saint for having cared for this little one, and i would have done exactly what you had done. i hope that the shelter keeps tabs on this person because i'm still concerend for that little one. but, i'm going to take this as a happy ending!!


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh my God!! That poor baby! I am crying too!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

What??? No way that happened in 3 weeks!
Oh no I hope she takes care of him this time
because people are watching and wondering.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I feel the same as a lot of you.
I really hope he will be ok back with the owner and she pays more attention to things that need done.
Not just the nails but the ears too were in bad shape.
Mind you could have been while on the streets that the ears got that way, but not those nails.
Would like to think this is a happy ending though for that sweet wee boy, he deserves it.


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Sal, 
You are an angel!! I really hope you stay with us on this site. Who knows maybe there will be another chihuahua in your life  Take care and God bless you. Evie


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sal, what a wonderful thing you did to save this poor baby. He looked near death, poor little guy. 

I do not believe for one minute that he would be in this horrible condition within 3 weeks of being missing. There is simply no way he could be that malnourished, ears in a terrible mess, & toe nails with years of growth. He also appears to have mange or something. I would have also questioned why his tail was broken. The owner may have been calling, but she was clearly neglecting his health and well being while in her care. Such a sad story.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

this reminds me of this one time i was waiting in teh waiting room at my vet's office, and this very old lady came in with her poodle who was just in sad shape. The dog's hair was matted, she had an absolutely horrifying stink coming from her, her eyes were just filled with goop, her nails looked like they hadn't been trimmed in at least 6-7 months. I was glad that she at least brought her to the vet, it was clearly her dog. i just felt bad for hte dog, i understood that she was old and it might be too much for her to bathe the dog or care for her but should the dog suffer? i felt terrible.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

When I first saw pics of this guy he reminded me of a Chi at a campground we stay at. The guy I know is very much loved, but he is old and riddled with arthritis. He looks aweful, you almost don't want to touch him. But it is his age and ill health. Very much looked after.
Also my Chi can lose weight overnight it seems if she misses a meal. It is suprising how many people are scared of cutting nails.

My hubby had a dachund when we first got married. Poor Winnie was only 10 but had been hit by a car when he was younger. Nasty accident. It took him surgery and alot of time to recover. It really aged him. He looked like he was twice his age. Crippled up , blind, and his coat was terrible. He was also nasty.

I am so glad he was missed and loved. You are wonderful for taking care of him and finding his owner.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

I wonder how hes getting on back at home x


----------



## Chi-Sparrow (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank God!
My family and I have been praying for you.
I'm so glad that owner found that poor little guy!
I can't imagine loosing Fizz for THREE WHOLE WEEKS and then finding her again!
The Lord defenatly answered our prayers...
also are you thinking of getting a chihuahua yourself?


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

Lucky Chihuahua indeed!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

This is an old post dated 2009


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh my  I just feel like loving him forever... How is the little guy doing now??? I see you have gotten so many woderful advice here <3 Hope everything is going great with him ! XOXO


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohhhh 2009 actually ! First now I see that.. Anyone know about him now?


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

This little fella makes me so sad, I hope you can give him the love and attention he deserves. Some horrible people out there that can let things like this happen


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Oops just seen this was from 2009!! Hope the little mans doing ok now


----------



## fr1endly2 (Mar 1, 2013)

OMG so said looks like he was neglected for a long time with nails that long....
i hope you can nurse the cutie back to good health...
and possibly give him a forever safe home!


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

Yea, we need an update. Does this chi stay with the rescuer or did he go back to his owner?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The OP has 7 posts and was last on in 2009. I'm afraid you're not going to get an update 4 years later from a short term poster. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes please stop posting on here.


----------

